# my idea theater\game room



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o239/scottjohnson_photos/design3.png

i hope this works the room is theater room is 17'x 22' with 12' ceiling. still working on getting lumber quote together, off the top of my head theater\game room, just framing, roofing, concrete(footers) and block.close to $7,000.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd avoid any concave surfaces in the room. They focus sound badly.

Bryan


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

i'm looking at a screen roughly 112" wide by 47" tall. i will probably make my first screen and use a screen paint, again, just to get set-up and going.

per recommendation, the back wall be flat.

now, how far from the back wall should the back row of seats be?

and any recommendations on the placement of speakers will be appreciated.

i will probably make one of the entrance doors into the equipment closet, vented and cooled.

i'm still working on a design to slop the floor,no special reason, mainly just because i can. and my wife thinks it will add to the 'feeling' of theater.:bigsmile:


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Pretty cool project you have there...

Ideally, I think you'd want the rear row of seats 3 feet from the back wall, however if your 'usual' listening crowd will fit in the first row, then I think you'll be ok with the rear row up against the wall..

Acoustically, you should probably design in some columns up the sides, as well as a sofit or tray cieling.
Be sure to stuff the sofit with as much insulation as possible.


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

jack- i have another rendering with columns on sides, i'll try and post it this eve.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Scott, I agree with Bryan. I think the concave rear wall (although very cool looking) would focus the sound, like a satelite dish, to the back of the center listeners head. Might be unpleasant.
Distance from rear wall, that ones up to debate, but I'd put several feet back there. It would give you more flexability with rear surround placement. {Also, since your building the room from 'scratch', run conduit for speaker wires. make it much easier to swap/change/tweek ect..} Another idea, if you raise/ramp up the back of the floor, you can use tactile transducers bolted to the wood floor for LFE's.
Where is your rack going? 

Bob


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

bob........the rack will be one of the doors in the rear of the room, i was going to have two entrance doors, just to even out the rear wall. but i am making one of them the equip. rack. if i do or don't slope the floor there will still be risers for the seating. i'v been talking to a buddy about the possibility of a "resonance" chamber under the seats along with a sub of some sort. still working on this idea. i think the butt kickers would be the best route.

what do you think of the speakers in the rear of the room being over head, suspended from the ceiling, angled toward listening area? hard to fix deflections, i think, but again just working on the pro\con list.


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o239/scottjohnson_photos/angle.png
this is another option i have been playing with. still working on color. i know low reflective colors are recommended but where does one draw the line between performance and eye pleasing?


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

I like that one Scott. I like it a lot! Even the colors. If I had mine to do all over again, I wouldn't have mounted my rear surrounds to the wall (still may 'undo' that someday). More flexability if they are on stands. Although with two rows of seating, somebody in the back row may get blasted by some of the rear channel effects. You could move the speakers back further to avoid this, but then they'd be too far away from the front row seating. I almost did two row too, but then I realized I didn't have that many friends anyway...:rofl2: 
I really like ambient lighting. Especially the type that you can't see the actual lighting fixture. Rope lighting is very cheap and add a cool glow effect.

Bob


----------

